# Happy Birthday Darklore



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Darklore! May day be as dark as you want it and may you have one wonderful Halloweenie birthday!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday to my birthday buddy:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Darklore!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, DL!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks y'all. Seeing birthday messages on HF is my favorite.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Darklore!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope you have a great birthday Darklore and get to spend some time working on your Halloween stuff!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday - hope it was an awesome day.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you, Darklore! Hope your day went well for you and you got everything you wanted for your day!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy birthday DL!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Darklore!! I hope you enjoyed a great day and have a great year!! *


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Darklore! I'll buy you a beer at the next M&T.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday, Darklore!!! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day, DL!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy late Birthday DL!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy belated birthday. (sorry..haven't been online much)


----------

